# Considering egg sharing?



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this thread, I have recently been researching egg sharing as I am desperate for a sibling for my little girl! I'm finding it all a bit of a minefield with prices, double embryo transfer etc?? Just wondering about people's experiences? Time frames from applying to having the egg share ivf? Basically I just don't want to feel alone in this world of egg sharing  

I've e mailed a couple of clinics near me in manchester (care and mfs) I've noticed Manchester fertility is considerably cheaper, anyone any experience here? I had my previous treatment for my girl at Liverpool  women's, which was fantastic but the egg share is almost double in price to that of the others

Good luck to you all wherever you are in treatment


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi pink and whites.....

We had our initial appointment the 1st week of may and had tests etc done....

Results were back mid June and I was matched a week later....

I started treatment the week after and has egg collection on 2nd August.....

Then got my BFP on 16th August  

My recipient also got a BFP too 

Sorry I can't help regarding clinics as I had treatment down at herts and Essex fertility centre x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thankyou.....

Once the tests results are back things do move quickly, I found the whole experience amazing.  It's so good what they can do these days  

Counselling was fine they just talk through your reasons  for egg sharing etc and how you will feel about any children born.....

I'm now nearly 11 weeks and its still all so surreal :/ x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm looking between MFS and Care Mancs too.  I haven't found the prices to be much different though, MFS about £200 cheaper, according to the sums i've done from the price lists.  However, MFS will include ICSI free of charge if you need it whereas Care will charge you for it if needed.

I like the look of MFS more for some reason, it's a gut thing I think.  However, they need additional info regarding a condition I have and whether it's hereditary so I'm waiting for further info about it.  Care are happy to proceed without further info.  If I can get clearance for MFS I'm going there, if not it'll be Care for me.

I do know MFS are pushing single embryo transfer to keep twin births to a minimum, I'm not sure what Care's policy is.  So if you have a strong feeling either way on that it might influence your decision.  I only want single embryo transfer as we have two kids already (my partner does) so we'd struggle to fit twins in!

Keep looking and reading around, it took me a while to sort things out and narrow my decision down to these two clinics but I got there in the end.


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi

Yer we have announced it now......

Didn't have much choice really,, as its number 4 I'm showing already. Didn't want people thinking I was just fat lol x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Pink and Whites,


I did egg share at LWH. I started at Care in Manchester and personally I didn't like them. Their immediate attitude was that if there was an uneven number of eggs the recipient got the extra "because they'd been through so much". Also when it transpired I had a latex allergy they flatly refused to treat me claiming they didn't have the emergency facilities    .


I had ICSI as well and it cost about £1200. 


Hope it all goes well for you.


Joy xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Pink&whites, I think they're the only two in the area.  The rest I found are Liverpool Women's, lots in London and a few dotted around the country such as Care Nottingham, somewhere in Darlington, one in Newcastle, Care Sheffield, a couple in Wales etc.  I considered London clinics but the travelling was just too inconceivable.  My partner doesn't drive and also getting down there for regular scans seemed too hard.

Stats, there's lots on the HFEA site, but I can tell you from my spreadsheet (yes I'm that much of a geek) that the 'predicted chance of an average patient having a live birth (most likely)' as cited on the HFEA site for Care Mancs is 36.6% and MFS is 27.2%.  However, that covers all types of treatments and therefore a wide range of levels of fertility.  Egg sharing is a higher rate as you have to be healthy to get on the scheme.  MFS claim that they have a 68% success rate for egg sharers but I don't know if that is live birth or just getting a BFP.


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi i have done 2 egg shares both at Bourn Hall Cambridge ICSI is free there too its a fab clinic and worked both times for me i have a 10 yr old naturally a 2yr old from 1st ICSI eggshare and we dont know just yet what bump is!!!! i found the whole process really straight forward my clinic are great however contacting them can be a nightmare and matching can take a while however i went for consultation in April finished in July when i got BFP so it was super speedy


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi ladies....

Don't know how far down your journeys you are but good luck! We egg shared at Care as their programme has been running longer and I felt they we more knowledgable about it. Price wise they were very similar but you did have to pay for extras like icsi...unless your using donor sperm like us.

I'm sure both clinics are great!

K
X


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Katena, do you mean you don't have to pay for icsi with donor sperm or that you don't need to have icsi with donor sperm?


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi incywincy... If you pay for donor sperm you don't have to pay for icsi if needed (like with us) as your buying quality sperm..so if when defrosted they look not so good they will do icsi.

And my little icsi/FET baby is snoring away!

It's so worth it ladies....egg sharing got me my boy!

L
X


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, katena, thanks for that!  I read somewhere that you had to pay for ICSI at Care, but perhaps that woman had IVF with husband's sperm.  That's really good news, as I was worried that I'd end up having to pay for ICSI on top of egg sharing costs and donor sperm, which would have been a lot.

Pink & whites, I am a bit nerdy when it comes to stuff like that so I'm organised in that way, but it's not usually a word associated with me!  

I'm still waiting to get an appointment from Care.  They've had my egg sharing application form for two weeks now but the donation co-ordinator is apparently away so they've told me to give it another week to expect the letter for the appointment.  I hope the appointment is soon after that, I'm sick of waiting and was really hoping to get started in January.


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Incywincy.....glad to out your mind at ease. I can honestly say that he clinic were GREAT with us being in a CP. I never felt awkward and my wife always felt included and respected.

Don't be afraid to chase them if you don't hear but I'm sure you will do soon.

Good luck in your journey xxxx

K


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you!  I think I will call them after the post has been on Tuesday, I'm fed up of waiting!


----------

